# New to forum



## Tania7120 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!!

Just thought I would say hello and introduce myself. I live in Colorado, and already have 2 mice, but am looking to possibly breed since I love them..... I used to breed rabbits for show and since I dont have the room for rabbits anymore I thought about mice since my kids are so friendly I was drawn into the genetics of certain varietys as well. I was oping to find someone in Colorado whom was a breeder but am having a hard time finding any. Does anyone ship this time of year? I have shown rabbits but what are mouse shows like?? Is there a standard like rabbits? I was hoping to find rex and or texels!!! Is there a difference in attitude among different types of mice?? Thank you!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany

I 'm british so cannot help, but I hope you find some mice


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! I'm from the states also but I'm living on the east coast so im not much help =/


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome tot he forum and good luck finding what you are looking for!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

